# Bad egg mother



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Sooo I wanted to give incubating a try..we had 60 eggs or so in the incubator and I was hand turning as I didn't want to spend 50 bucks on a turner in case I didn't want to do it...turns out I love it..would be more fun with turners lol...

But last night I was turning by hand and I dropped one and it cracked  I KILLED IT  I know it happens, but I was like dang in another week you would have been hatching, but NOO I had to accidently drop it lol


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:hair:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: It happens.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Awww that's sad, but I guess it happens. :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, I am sorry. I can get so upset over something like that. Hopefully in a week you will have so many little fuzzballs you will feel like a good egg mother.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks...I realize it happens but at least I know I got some good eggs and should have some good chicks in a week (crosses fingers) father in law said it looked very well developed so temp and humidity must be good....I can't wait till those fuzzballs come out of the eggs!! I am excited...hopefully no more accidents anymore!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, that is sad!  Sounds like something I would do. :doh: Looking forward to pics of your chicks!


----------

